# Gladinet -  GoogleDocs    ,

## admin

.  
          . 
  :Amazon S3 (US and Europe) AT&T Synaptic Storage Box.net EMC Atmos Online EMC Atmos Storage FTP Server FTP Server (Anonymous) Google Docs Google Docs for Google Apps Google Picasa Network Resource (any UNC path) Nirvanix Storage WebDav Server (Anonymous) WebDav Server (Generic) 
    : Google Docs  Google Picasa.
    ,     .  http://www.gladinet.com/ 
 :Windows XP/Vista/7 Windows 2003/2008 Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0

----------

